# white bumps around nose and mouth



## janemak (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi There, My 4 yr old Anglo numbian has developed white hard bumps on his nose and mouth. He doesnt appear to be ill as he is still eating, i have had him him for one month. I only have two of them and i am new to goat keeping. Could anyone advise me on what it might be please. :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could it possibly sour mouth developing? where did you purchase him from?


----------



## janemak (Jun 16, 2010)

Its rather unusual, they were living on a small farm in Guernsey, but where much loved pets and well cared for. They are nuetured males.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would have to agree, are these pets?


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Until you find out if it is sore mouth or not be sure to wear gloves when handling your goats. Sore mouth is a viral disease which is contagious to humans as well as your other goat. 
If you haven't done so already seperate him from the other. 
Not much you can do if it is sore mouth. You can put some antibacterial ointment on the sores but it pretty much has to run it's course. I read it takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Put neosporin or equivalent, (not sure what they have in your area!) on daily, wear gloves sore mouth is very contagious, also separate the affected goat into a separate pen where he can't touch the others. good luck! It should clear up a week or two. I've also read genetian violet cures sore mouth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice.... :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would use the purple horse spray here, Cetrigen spray, or True blue. The purple spray has an anti fly to help keep flys from making things worse. Gentian Violet found at your local drug store is also another great solution to this problem. Everyone is right it is contagious. The good thing about it is once you have an outbreak it should not come back. Kinda like chicken pocks. I would not use neosporin myself this will not dry out the sores. The only way to deal with this is to let it run its course but you do not want to keep it moist as it will take longer to dry out. You want it to dry out, that is the key. Without nursing kids on the ground you should be fine during this time so just keep one of these items on it and let it dry out. Worst case it should be about 3-4 weeks for you to rid of it. If it is in dead sore mouth. Mild cases can last a week to 2.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> I would not use neosporin myself this will not dry out the sores


Thanks! (makes sense of course  )

A friend of mine had a goat with sore mouth, we used genetian violet, and neosporin, but just the violet should work :thumb:


----------



## janemak (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of your replies. As i live on a tiny Island with no vets close to hand, i emailed a photo to the vet on the mainland. He looked at it closely and feels that it is a reaction to a herb on the field. I am treating it with Aloe Vera on it at present. The Vet assures me that our Islands have never had any cases of Sore mouth and he is confident that it is not that. So i am hoping he is right in his diagnosis. I will photograph the goat over the next few days and email him new pics so we can monitor it. I think i will also use, as suggested some genetian violet too as a precaution. I will keep you all posted on how things turn out. Thank you once again for all your help.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

If it is sore mouth there is a chance of the drying scabs causing a secondary infection which neosporin or some other topical may help heal. If a secondary infection does exist more than just a topical antibiotic is usually necessary.The Gentian Violet will also fight a secondary infection and is a better choice if available.
I am not a vet. This info is just what I've read. A vet that you have a history with and knows your animals is the best place to get advice. It's hard to find a good vet that knows goats. Start looking as soon as possible. Talk with other goat people in your area. If a prospective vet tells you goats are like little cattle or just like sheep move on.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> jdgray716 said:
> 
> 
> > I would not use neosporin myself this will not dry out the sores
> ...


Don't feel bad he first time I saw it I had no clue what it even was so you learn as you go.

janemak: As for sore mouth it is world wide. So if you have any animals being brought in from any main land you could be dealing with is. Mainly look at are these open sored or just bumps. That is one thing that will help. If they are open, kinda looks like chicken pocks, then the odds are high this is what you have going on.Some photos are here...
http://www.boermeatgoats.com/SoreMouth.cfm

As for neosporin, if you have nothing else by all means using it lightly is better then nothing at all. The idea though is to let the sores dry out and scab up. Then the scabs fall off. In time this will happen with neosporin too but like with people it will hold moisture in the area longer.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally I would not use a topical ointment for sore mouth but I understand how when a goat is ailing sometimes it makes you feel better to just do something. As long as whatever you do does not make the problem worse.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

OP....when you say "nose," do you mean nostrils or up the bridge of his nose?

I've seen soremouth before, first hand..."white hard bumps" isn't how I'd describe it. I'd describe it as "MY GOAT'S MOUTH IS FALLING OFF!! HEPP MEH!" lol The beginning stages of soremouth are nasty, weeping, open sores that look really horrible. What I'm picturing here are little white bumps, kinda spread out with normal tissue in between, around the lips and nose and probably persist for a short distance up the muzzle..

OP...am I getting the wrong impression?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How is your doe doing? Just wondered how this turned out?


----------



## janemak (Jun 16, 2010)

The goats nose and mouth are perfectly fine now. As i live on a small island i emailed a close up photo of his nose to my vet. He said it was a reaction to a plant related to the nettle family called pellitory. Anyway i continued with the Aloe vera and its all looking good now. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With you being as secluded as you are and your goats not having contact with any others that may have carried the soremouth virus, I'm happy to see the vet agreed that it was an allergic reaction of sorts, glad the goaty faces are healing.


----------



## janemak (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy to say that the bumps on the nose and mouth are completely gone now and he is thriving. Thank you everyone for your interest and advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....... :thumb:  :leap:


----------

